# 2.5L DIY Cold Air Intake



## vince3757 (Sep 27, 2010)

I was looking to buy a cold air intake for my Jetta 2.5 engine and after some searching realized that for what they are(pipe and a filter) these kits are a rip off. I want to design my own system using either heat resistant PVC or regular PVC with a heat shield(shroud type or just wrapping haven't decided yet) . I just have some questions I'd like to ask before I start the build.

-Placement - Long pipe set up behind the drivers side fog grille (open obviously) like APR or AFE kit or a short pipe with the filter sitting right in the empty space beside the engine. What are the pros/cons of each (air heating, max air flow, stuff getting in the filter)

-Filter type - Dry or oiled? Whats the difference air flow wise?

-Impact on performance - Looking to gain some HP and torque without sacrificing MPG. I'm at 32 MPG average right now and don't wanna lose too much of that but 170Hp/177Lb/Ft torque with dismal throttle response is killing me.

-MAP sensor - How hard would it be to incorporate the MAP sensor into a custom pipe so it works correctly? (My car is a 2010 so it has a MAP not a MAF)

-Diameter - Does a 3 inch pipe vs 2.5 inch make a huge difference?

Let me know of your experiences with these systems as to what you feel would be best and I'll make it for my car. If this goes well I'd like to start making these for all VW engines and sell them for a reasonable price vs. the crap deals we're getting now.

(Mechanical Engineer with experience working on manufacturing lines at Colgate-Palmolive Morristown and a whole machine shop at school just waiting to be used for custom projects like this)

If this works next step is custom made exhaust. My friends a welder so I just need the pipe and CAT.

Thanks in advance


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Alright, cold air intake... First I will address the choice of filter, in my opinion they really are all the same, I run oiled, however when you clean and re oil it, be sure to let it rest for some time so the excess drains off... Pipe diameter... I think mathematically 3"flows more, but without enough pull it could create turbulence.
Power? Yeah it'll make power, sound though is really what you are getting... Mpg won't go down unless you end up enjoying that sound as much as I did when I first got mine.
And after all of this what I'm going to tell you to do is...
Buy one that is tuned to our motor, carbonio really makes a great product it makes power(not a ton) but it also has much more than a pipe with a filter on its end, have you noticed your sai hoses? Those need a home and you'll need to figure out how they will be fitted? Carbonio has those ready. plenum? Csrbonio has that too... This really isn't an easy motor to just stick stuff on. You'll be riddled with lean fuel trims, cel's and to top it of it'll be ugly.

If you must do it, search for diy's even using the 2.5 beetle intake pipe could be an option for a decent start...whatever you decide post up some pictures and a review.

Good luck


----------



## vince3757 (Sep 27, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Alright, cold air intake... First I will address the choice of filter, in my opinion they really are all the same, I run oiled, however when you clean and re oil it, be sure to let it rest for some time so the excess drains off... Pipe diameter... I think mathematically 3"flows more, but without enough pull it could create turbulence.
> Power? Yeah it'll make power, sound though is really what you are getting... Mpg won't go down unless you end up enjoying that sound as much as I did when I first got mine.
> And after all of this what I'm going to tell you to do is...
> Buy one that is tuned to our motor, carbonio really makes a great product it makes power(not a ton) but it also has much more than a pipe with a filter on its end, have you noticed your sai hoses? Those need a home and you'll need to figure out how they will be fitted? Carbonio has those ready. plenum? Csrbonio has that too... This really isn't an easy motor to just stick stuff on. You'll be riddled with lean fuel trims, cel's and to top it of it'll be ugly.
> ...


The 2.5 beetle hose is a possibility I saw mentioned in some other threads. How much is one and where can I get it? 

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Dealer has em... I think they are 30ish bucks


----------



## MasterNele03 (May 27, 2008)

vince3757 said:


> I was looking to buy a cold air intake for my Jetta 2.5 engine and after some searching realized that for what they are(pipe and a filter) these kits are a rip off. I want to design my own system using either heat resistant PVC or regular PVC with a heat shield(shroud type or just wrapping haven't decided yet) . I just have some questions I'd like to ask before I start the build.
> 
> -Placement - Long pipe set up behind the drivers side fog grille (open obviously) like APR or AFE kit or a short pipe with the filter sitting right in the empty space beside the engine. What are the pros/cons of each (air heating, max air flow, stuff getting in the filter) *- Shorter like behind the headlight will grab a lot more hot air from inside the bay rather than down below in front of driver wheel well. *
> 
> ...


:thumbup:



vince3757 said:


> The 2.5 beetle hose is a possibility I saw mentioned in some other threads. How much is one and where can I get it?
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk





TylerO28 said:


> Dealer has em... I think they are 30ish bucks


Here's a link with the beetle info and the rest of his DIY:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4399856-What-we-have-here-is-a-Cold-Air-Intake-DIY-stylz...


----------

